# Accurate Miniatures 1/48 SBD-5



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello all, Here's a model have been working on occasionally for about two years. I finally decided it was time to make that final push and "git er dun". Most of us experienced modelers like to think we can build a model without much reference to the instructions but that is not the case on AM models. A couple of times I thought I knew better and ended up going back and following the kit instructions to the letter. One case being the landing gear doors and legs. I also originally assembled the 1000lb. bomb with the fins 45 degrees out of alignment. They are correct when they are aligned straight up and down and horizontally. Another note. If you have this model and intend to use the kit decals get some clear decal film and cover them ALL, You can use a clean brush and follow the outlines. When the film drys it is invisible. Well here it is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks perfect!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice job.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent build.

Bravo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Brilliant, it looks flawless.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks ready for a mission!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------

